

Hidden dangers of team building rituals - luu
http://semantici.st/hidden-dangers-of-team-building-rituals/

======
ams6110
Does anyone grow up anymore? Or is it just high school until you retire?

~~~
vampirechicken
Having dealt with "grown-ups" in several PTAs, they never grow up. It's like
middle school until you die.

------
calibraxis
Excellent article! The utter thoughtlessness verges on malice (given the tech
world's supposed ability to find knowledge on the net). I've often had to
intervene whenever some manager microaggressed people into his infantilizing
vision of "team building", with the tacit approval of devs who lap it up.

Same goes with those who refuse endorsing the product/company. Because there's
usually no way they want an employee actually giving a self-critical appraisal
of the product/company.

